# Urgent... Found white bird outside, -30 degrees, need advice



## c0rd23 (Dec 24, 2012)

There is a white bird (pigeon I think) outside our house, and it seems like it may be someone's domestic bird. Unless it is just used to being fed.
It lets us walk right up to it and feed it by hand. 

It is -30 outside and we are worried about whether this little one can make it on it's own if it is domesticated. Is this a wild winter bird in Manitoba? If not, what can we do to help it?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Pictures to follow shortly.

Thanks


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

-30 is very cold - too cold for a bird in a weakened state. It is good that the bird is eating. It is a pigeon and most probably is a domestic bird - not feral. It would be good if you could give it shelter - temps above freezing and food and water. Are you feeding it wild bird seed? That would work well.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Poor pigeon. He doesn't look like a wild bird. It eat from your hand..this pigeon will not survive by himself outside. Domesticated pigeons do not know how to find food and just one pigeon outside will be in the eye of a predator. Please bring him inside, put him in a pet carrier or box.
Thank you for feeding him.


----------



## c0rd23 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. We will bring him inside if we can, but we can't find him right now. 
We bought some birdseed and have some scattered on and around the deck. I'm hoping that will attract him back so we can help.

Anything else we can put outside that will encourage the bird to return?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

c0rd23 said:


> Thanks for your replies. We will bring him inside if we can, but we can't find him right now.
> We bought some birdseed and have some scattered on and around the deck. I'm hoping that will attract him back so we can help.
> 
> Anything else we can put outside that will encourage the bird to return?


Seeds all what will attract him. I am sure he is around perching on the roof somewhere.
Thank you for caring. Did you see any ring on the pigeon's leg?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The best way to catch him is after dark because they can't see in the dark.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

It could be some ones pet or a wedding release bird. Wild bird seed will be ok, if you can find some corn that would help.
Dave


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

my instinct is 2 get a bird cage, put some seeds, tie fishing wire on the door n snatch it before hawks, cats n ice put's birdie 2 sleep ltr.
it's domestic. one never see's white pigeons/doves n the wild. these are called "albino" not white actually. yea plz trap it so u can give it 2 me 4 xmas. 

thx u so much!!!


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope you can save him. He looks like a White King Pigeon - an "eating" type so he may have escaped a farm or something, where he might have ended up on the menu for someone's XMAS dinner.

I'd bring him inside and give him food/water. If you can't keep him, see if an animal rescue place can help find a home for him - or a local pigeon group. He's definitely not a wild bird and he appears to be suffering (probably from cold) in those photos. Keep us posted!

Wild bird seed will be OK for the short-term, as will any "parakeet/budgie" seed mix from the pet store. You could also offer him mashed up hard-boiled egg as a special treat to build his strength up (though this is a rich food that you would not want to give him continuously - it could be a once a month treat - but right now, for this COLD bird, it might help).

I found these places in Manitoba, who might be able to help rehome the pigeon:
http://pigeonfanciers.ca/manitoba.html
http://www.wildlifehaven.ca/
http://www.parrotplace.ca/bird_rescue.htm
http://www.parrotclubofman.ca/


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with all posted.....And he doesn't look very good in the second picture. He looks very cold and hungry. Hope you can secure him and bring inside


----------

